
Simulating the Sea Slug, 7 neurons - jacquesm
http://www.life.illinois.edu/slugcity/feeding_stella.html
======
JohnIdol
interesting, but the C.Elegans has 302 neurons [
<http://ims.dse.ibaraki.ac.jp/research/C_elegans_en.html> ] so I'd expect a
simulation of the sea slug (bound to have much more) to include more than just
7?

